# Understanding pre period spotting up to a week



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all 

I just wanted some advice....I get pre period spotting upto a week before my periodmis due. This has only happened for the past 2 yrs. went to my gp said it just hormonal go on the pill if it bothers you , which I didnt. My concern is I may need a frozen embryo transfer in 2 months, Ano my clinic opt for natural. Im Worried there is something wrong with my natural cycle because of the spotting - so whilst my embryo is snuggling in the spotting could prevent this? I have heard it is related to low progesterone levels ? Can anyone shed any light ? Should I ask for a medicated fEt with progesterone support and trigger ? I wanted to get 21 day progesterone, thyroid and prolactin tests too .... Pls advise if anyone has had this


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Leenaj,

The tests you suggest are all very sensible and I would definitely get those done before your FET. Possible causes for spotting like this include infection, endometriosis and thyroid issues. I had short luteal phase and brownish-red spotting before period started properly. Lots of docs will say don't worry about it but I think it's well worth looking into. I had all 3 of these issues - a ureaplasma infection, endometriosis and hypothyroidism. All have now been treated and my period starts when it's supposed to and is bright red and full flow from the beginning. There may be other possible causes but these are the ones I have experience of. 

You might consider the Greek hidden infection tests (you send a sample of your menstrual flow for testing - you can do it through the Greek clinic Serum). I see you have tubal issues, which suggests a history of infection or endometriosis (but if it was endo they would probably have mentioned that when they clipped your tube, though not necessarily if they weren't looking for it). Sometimes there can be an ongoing chronic infection even after treatment.

Good luck getting to the bottom of it x


----------

